# Where are the best places to fish from land?



## ppatrickme9

I am new to fishing in Pensacola and I need some advice. I have been going out to fort pickens to go fishing from the shore and have had moderate luck catching fish. This is also a long drive as I live near UWF. What are the best spots to go offshore fishing? I am interested in the bay, gulf, or streams?

Thanks

Patrick


----------



## PompNewbie

Palafox pier.. aka plaza de luna you can fish the bay for spanish, reds, etc.. or Bob sikes bridge, and 3 mile bridge


----------



## paul s

I think Ft.Pickens is one of the better places to be with the pass being right there.


----------



## Stressless

Within 50 Yards of where the fish are biting...


----------



## tjwareusmc

Stressless said:


> Within 50 Yards of where the fish are biting...


I disagree. I think 60 yards is more appropriate.:thumbup:


----------



## chano

all around the 17th ave boat launch
bayou texar if you can find a place to get in there that isnt private
behind grand marlin (new restaurant right on the left as you get on to pensacola beach)
ft pickens jetties and the point at ft pickens
tarklin bayou in perdido bay

that should get you through the summer


----------

